# Puncture sealants



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Have been looking at last years posts - has anyone used Air Seal Products or Ultraseal on their MH tyres since.

Called in local tyre fitters & they reckon that you loose some air as they start to work and are only a temporary fix & when you need the puncture properly repaired No Can Do as vulcaniser will not work when sealants have been used, therefore new tyre.

Although having read some of the posts, it seems that if you get a puncture you almost always have a wrecked tyre anyway.

Help & advice please.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Your assumptions are absolutely correct.
Some punctures can be repaired but never when the tyre is sealed with one of these products.
I've never travelled anywhere without a 'real spare wheel'.
HTH.


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

Trouble is I need to loose some weight on back axle.

Spare wheel is mounted between built in scooter rack and back axle in middle of chassis. I doubt if I could get it out even if I needed to, hence the enquiry.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

It's difficult.... a spare wheel to me is never negotiable! (in any vehicle!)


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

EJB said:


> Your assumptions are absolutely correct.
> Some punctures can be repaired but never when the tyre is sealed with one of these products.
> I've never travelled anywhere without a 'real spare wheel'.
> HTH.


Hi EJB

Sorry - I have to disagree with you.  One of the features that convinced me about Ultraseal is the facililty to wash it out quite easily with water if you get a puncture that it can't handle. I checked with our local tyre centre and they are quite happy to mend tyres containing Ultraseal and charge only a couple of quid extra for the washing out. As the chap said however, if the hole in the tyre was that big it would probably be unmendable anyway.

I would suggest that Brandywine does a bit of Googling to get the facts about Ultraseal - but don't confuse it with those get-you-home pressurised canister gadgets. It is nothing like those, and *they *are the ones which render a tyre unmendable.

I've been using it since May this year, and wouldn't know it was in there if I hadn't put it in myself. No wheel imbalance or any other "symptoms".

Cheers


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Sorry Dave...I'm very stubborn!
Wheels and tyres are 'Life or Death' to me.
:wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

EJB said:


> Sorry Dave...I'm very stubborn!
> Wheels and tyres are 'Life or Death' to me.
> :wink:


Hi again Ted

I wouldn't argue with your basic philosophy at all, and like yourself I wouldn't travel without a spare either. Unfortunately the dopey little Italian twerp playing with his CAD package (if nothing else at the time   ) has put the spare on my truck right in the middle of the vehicle, underneath of course, and perfectly positioned for ultimate inaccessibility.

I use Ultraseal to catch the small punctures like nails and screws, and the blurb on the various websites is convincing enough to satisfy me that it is still safe, even if the nail remains undetected in the tyre. (I do also check the tyre at intervals of course.) I installed it myself because (frankly) I don't trust anyone else to be as careful with measuring the quatities as I was, hence no hint of wheel unbalance.

The only thing I disagree with is that this particular product makes the tyre subsequently unmendable.

Hope our dialogue will be useful to Brandywine, and anyone else with an interest.

Cheers


----------



## richard863 (May 1, 2005)

Hi All

I have been using the water soluble version that can be washed out, for some 18000 miles since new. I took fright when I saw a poor Dutchman do a barrel roll into a Swedish field some 200yards in front of me, he had a blow out. On my return to the UK I had Tyron bands fitted plus Ultraseal. As mentioned by others this goo will support a 6mm bolt without letting you down, if that happened without the jolup in the wheel would have been wrecked anyway.

So for peace of mind and not having to pay to get taken off continental motorways its worth the price.

Best wishes


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Brandywine (and any others interested)

If you decide to install Ultraseal in your tyres, or just want more information . . . .

 >>This<<  is a useful wbsite for information and as cheap as most. 

Don't bother about the packaging as it's all the same stuff, whether targeted at motorbikes, cars or commercial vehicles.

Also don't be conned into buying too much as an "economy pack". It comes in 700ml bottles (25 units) and unless your truck has huge wheels you will find 2 bottles is just about right. Some users have reported steering wobble at speed, but after a lot of research I concluded that was caused by putting in too much of the jollop so it pooled when stationary and unbalanced the wheel. I put half of a 700ml bottle in each wheel (precisely as recommended) and have noticed no difference at all to the steering. It is actually better to err on the stingy side, rather than giving it "one for the pot". (_Some suppliers try to sell you a third bottle because the data sheet recommends half an extra unit per tyre [13 units per tyre when each bottle contains 25 units]. That's less than a tablespoon full, 8O and leaves you with one virtually untouched bottle spare.)_

I put it in my truck in June, after collecting a nail in a brand new tyre which caused a slow puncture. I pulled the nail out after injecting the jollop, and the tyre pressure has not altered since. You will have to fully deflate your tyres to put it in (if you do it yourself) but it's easy enough. Do support the corner of the truck on wooden blocks or an axle stand though, or the tyre may be damaged as it goes completely flat. 

Also get your compressor ready, or borrow (or hire) one before letting down the tyres. You wouldn't believe how long it takes to pump up a tyre from flat using a foot pump!!!!

Hope this helps. I have no connection with anybody in the trade, but am convinced by, and very happy with this product.

Cheers


----------



## 2Dreamers (Jun 11, 2006)

*Ultraseal*

Branywine & others

We've used ultraseal for a while now, you must bear in mind that most blow outs happen when you get a slow puncture which you do'nt always notice then the tyre starts to heat up quite quickly because you are running on an under inflated tyre which in it's self can cause a blow out,
may have happened to the Dutch guy.
The tyres haven't lost any pressure in 2 years and there is no balance issues what so ever.
The sealant is guaranteed for the life time of the tyre.
Even put it in the sit on mower who's tyres were always going down, don't now but I try to keep under 10 mph and try not to corner to hard.
Happy holidaying and motorhoming.

2 Dreamers


----------



## 115263 (Aug 7, 2008)

I am advised by Tyron not to use Ultraseal with their bands. I am not sure why but assume since, as i understandit, Ultraseal is water based it might have an effect on the bands!


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

This subject has been covered numerous times. My tyre fitter recommended me purchase utraseal and he would then fit it. Day after I drove 500 miles with no problems and no problems since.
Here is one of the last posts. http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-390332.html#390332


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

I have used Ultraseal in my Ford F150 truck for over 6 years, since changing a wheel on a 2.5 ton truck is not a simple matter, especially if you are on somewhere like Salisbury Plain. I now have a Misubishi Colt CZC, which in their wisdom the manufacturers do NOT supply with any form of spare wheel (nor is there room for one in the boot). It is going into the local agent to have Ultraseal installed on Monday. Even if the puncture is such that Ultraseal cannot block it, it reduces the rate of deflation, allowing a safe stop. Wouldn't be without it.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree with Zebedee. I have had Ultraseal in my tyres for some time now and have had no wheel balance problems. I have not had a puncture but am assured that my tyres remain repairable, Regards, Alan.


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

I put my own Ultraseal in but I did need to balance the wheels afterwards, I probably put too much in.
I also did buy a spare wheel as well.


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Why have i received notification of this reply but it does not appear on the thread and also a link to another thread also vanished.

Well, not quite the last, Grumpy :roll: . My car is a Renault Megane CC. and it doesn\'t have a spare (space / weight considerations). Renault supply cans of the stuff to use in the event of a puncture. This happened to me (at home) recently, and I applied the can(s) as instructed, then drove for 12 miles or so (slowly) to fix it. It was fine for a few days, driving normally (no motorway stuff), until I got a replacement tyre. I didn\'t bother repairing, because it was low on tread, so bought a new one. I\'ve now got a replacement can, and bought one for the van as well. 
I reasoned that it would be more convenient if I have a puncture in the \'van to use one of the cans and then get it repaired SAFELY and conveniently, rather than having to stand around waiting for AA / RAC to come out & the risk getting run down by traffic while the wheel is changed.(from Bognormike)


----------



## 108125 (Nov 6, 2007)

Can sombody tell me - is Ultraseal and Puncturesafe the same thing? They seem to be interchangeable on Google. If they are the same then SwiftlySorted. co.uk are doing 3 bottles for £64 delivered. Think I might go for it - doesn't seem like a lot of money for peace-of-mind
Terry


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

sorry not able to answer if they are the same but certainly did not pay £65 see below.
Below is the post around punctures and Ultraseal which includes a company who supply the product. I it appears a common theme where people are getting confused with prevention and temporary cure. Ultraseal is there to prevent and then you have your cheap Tyre weld etc to get you to a Tyre depo when you have a puncture. Tyre weld costs a tenner Ultraseal around £25. I have just had Ultraseal installed in my Motorhome coming highly recommended by my Tyre fitter who did not sell it me and installed it for a drink. Please read the QA on the web page before passing comments about what it does not do. You will also see i negotiated a discount for bulk purchase for MHF but nobody that matters has come back to me to see what we could do for members. 
http://www.ultraseal.swiftlysorted.co.uk/_sgg/m6_1.htm


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

MikeCo said:


> I put my own Ultraseal in but I did need to balance the wheels afterwards, I probably put too much in.
> I also did buy a spare wheel as well.


To answer a couple of posters - the liquid does pool when stationary, but only a very short distance is required before it is spread evenly around the tyre. However this pooling doies make the wheels difficult (I would have said impossible) to balance. We had this situation in Bulgaria, when a valve developed a split. The tyre man, who spoke no English, just hosed out the sealant, and carried on - no problem.

It does NOT make the tyres unrepairable, but I've come to the conclusion they cost so much to repair you're as well off buying a new one.

We have this stuff in all our tyres, including the spare (the one carefully tucked away to be inaccessible), and it was done at a show. The operators are always careful to put in the right amount - why would they put in more? It would cost them!


----------

